# flying dog's Teich(groß)baustelle



## flying dog (21. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
nach kleinen Startproblemen hat ich es jetzt geschafft, ein neues Thema zu öffnen.
Ich stelle hiermit mal ein freundliches *"HALLO"* ein. 
Wir haben gerade angefangen unseren Teich auszuschachten. Auf der Suche nach Tipps bin ich auf Euer Forum gestoßen und die "Leseprobe" fand ich sehr interessant. Ich denke mal, dass ich, jetzt am Anfang, wahrscheinlich eher ständig irgendwelche Fragen haben werde, hoffe aber, irgendwann (hoffentlich in naher Zukunft) auch den einen oder anderen Tipp geben zu können.

Bis zu meiner ersten Frage wünsche ich Euch allen einen schönen Start ins Teich- und Gartenjahr.


----------



## flying dog (21. März 2010)

*AW: Ich bin NEU im Forum!*

Sorry, hab doch glatt vergessen mich vorzustellen, das hole ich hiermit nach:
Mein Name ist Dagmar und wir (das sind außer mir noch mein Mann und unsere Bouvierhündin Beau) kommen aus Alsdorf bei Aachen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. März 2010)

*AW: Ich bin NEU im Forum!*

Hallo Dagmar :willkommen

Erzähl uns doch bitte mal was ihr für einen Teich bauen wollt


----------



## Thomy67 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Ich bin NEU im Forum!*

Hallo Dagmar :willkommen

und viel spass beim teichbau


----------



## flying dog (21. März 2010)

*AW: Ich bin NEU im Forum!*

Hallo Uwe,
wir wollen uns einen Gartenteich anlegen, in den dann, wenn er stabil ist und die Pflanzen gut eingewachsen sind (voraussichtlich im nächsten Jahr) ein paar einheimische Fische einziehen sollen. Welche genau, weiß ich noch nicht, da hab ich im nächsten Winter ja ein wenig Zeit mich näher drüber zu informieren. __ Berberitze, Stichling und Gründler kenne ich ja schon, aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere.
Der Teich ist an den beiden breitesten Stellen 5,2 bzw. 5,4 m an der schmalsten ca. 3 m breit. An der tiefsten Stelle sind es ca. 1,8 m. Grob berechnet werden es ca. 24.000 Liter, genauer weiß ich das dann, wenn wir das Wasser einlassen und ander Wasseruhr die Menge ablesen.

Dagmar


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. März 2010)

*AW: Ich bin NEU im Forum!*

Prima das ihr euch im Vorfeld schon Gedanken über den Besatz macht


----------



## Christine (21. März 2010)

*AW: Ich bin NEU im Forum!*

Hallo Dagmar,

auch von mir ein herzliches :Willkommen2 bei uns am Teich.

Die 





> ...Berberitze...



dürfte für den Teich eher ungeeignet sein. Vielleicht fütterst Du die Suchfunktion noch mal mit __ Elritze, __ Bitterling und __ Moderlieschen.

Und wie wäre es mit ein paar Fotos


----------



## flying dog (21. März 2010)

*AW: Ich bin NEU im Forum!*

@blumenelse
Fotos kommen, sobald ich meine Kamera gefunden und aufgeladen habe.
Wir sind gerade erst ins Eigenheim gezogen (mit einigen Umbauten innen) und das Eine oder Andere ist noch nicht wieder aufgetaucht. 

Du hast Recht, was die __ Berberitze angeht, hab da wohl was durcheinander geworfen. Deine Alternativen werde ich gerne einmal aufgreifen.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (21. März 2010)

*AW: Ich bin NEU im Forum!*

Hallo Dagmar, 
auch aus dem Norden ein :willkommen


----------



## Christine (21. März 2010)

*AW: Ich bin NEU im Forum!*

Hi Dagmar,

kann ja mal passieren - nobody is perfect 

Guck auch unter "__ Goldelritze" (Pimephales promelas), die ist für den normalen Gartenteich ein klein wenig geeigneter als die etwas anspruchsvollere heimische __ Elritze (Phoxinus).

Ich drück Dir die Daumen für das Kamera-Finden...


----------



## resa51 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Ich bin NEU im Forum!*

Hallo Dagmar,
auch von mir ein:willkommen

Schau mal, ich habe auch einen Beau


----------



## flying dog (22. März 2010)

*Erste Bilder von der (Groß-)Baustelle*

Hallo liebe Teichler,
Kamera gefunden!!!! Da heute auch der grobe Aushub für unseren kleinen und hoffentlich auch bald feinen Gartenteich fertig wurde, hab ich mir gedacht: "Fotografiere das Chaos mal, und lass andere daran teilhaben." 

 

Blick von der ersten Etage. Von der Terrasse zum Gartenhaus kommt ein Steg aus Ipé (Eisenholz) ca. 1,5 m breit. Vor und links neben das Gartenhaus umlaufend ebenfalls ein Steg ca. 0,5 m breit.
Die "Grube" ist vorne 5,8 m und an der Seite 5,4 m (von Terrasse zum Gartenhaus 3,05 m) breit. Die tiefste Stelle misst ca. 1,6 m.

So, hier jetzt noch vier weitere Perspektiven. Das Wasser in der Tiefenzone ist vom Saubermachen mit dem Kärcher und versickert hoffentlich noch!?


----------



## Christine (22. März 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder von der (Groß-)Baustelle*

Hi,

das sieht ja schon ganz interessant aus - aber warum machst Du die Tiefenzone nicht größer?


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2010)

*AW: Ich bin NEU im Forum!*

Servus Dagmar

Herzlich Willkommen 

Gibt es vielleicht schon eine Skizze ... mit den Stufen im Teich ... da gibts bestimmt Tipps dazu ...

Bei den Pflanzstufen gibts meißt Fehler ... was die eventuell, geplante Bepflanzung anbelangt.

Auch ob Ihr Technik am Teich einsetzen wollt wäre Sinnvoll hier nachzufragen, gerade bezugnehmend auf Fischbesatz.

Nun, dann kann ich Dir nur bei uns viel Spaß wünschen ... und das wichtigste findest in Blumenelses und meiner Signatur


----------



## flying dog (22. März 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder von der (Groß-)Baustelle*

Hallo Blumenelse,
wir möchten unter dem Steg, der ja den einzigen Zugang zum Gartenhaus bildet nicht zu tief gehen. Erstens ist das Wasserverschwendung, da man da im Schatten keine Pflanzen setzen kann und zweitens möchte ich nicht unbedingt mit dem Rasenmäher in 1,6 m tiefes Wasser fallen (bin bei so etwas sehr vorsichtig) 

Die tief ist mit gut 60 cm eigentlich doch auch ganz nett, oder?


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder von der (Groß-)Baustelle*

Servus Dagmar

Schade das Ihr Euch nicht eher angemeldet habt  , denn jetzt noch etwas ändern ...

Hmmm ... wird schwer ... wie Else schon angemerkt, hätte sich die große Fläche als Tiefzone hervorragend angeboten und die jetzt tiefe Zone als 80er Zone angeboten 

Auch würde ich nicht so eine breite (1,50m) Brücke über den Teich bauen ... die "erdrückt" den Teich .... würde sie maximal so breit wie die Türe des Gartenhäuschens machen ... wirkt harmonischer.

Wie befestigt Ihr Vließ und Folie und was hält das Substrat der Pflanzstufen gegen abrutschen zurück 
Die erste Stufe kommt mir sehr "seicht" vor ... 10cm tief 

Lese gerade deinen Antwort auf Elschens Tipp/Frage ...

60cm Tiefe sind für Fische/__ Frösche im Winter gefährlich ... könnten den Tod durch erfrieren erleiden. Eine so kleine Fläche für die Fische ist außerdem nicht sehr gut für die Winterruhe, sie würden sich gegeneinander stören 
Und Wasserverschwendung  ... kann es bei einem Teich nie sein, da stellt sich schon das Wort Teich ad absurdum ... um so mehr Wasser um so stabiler die Wasserwerte, umso weniger anfällig auf Umwelteinflüsse


----------



## Christine (22. März 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder von der (Groß-)Baustelle*

Hi Dagmar,

wie Helmut schon sagte....

ausserdem hat das nichts mit den Pflanzen zu tun. In der Tiefenzone wirst Du eh kaum welche haben. Aber es ist das Rückszugsgebiet für den Winter. Und je größer es ist, desto sicherer ist es für die Tiere. Sonst geht es Dir nacher so wie vielen in diesem Winter!


----------



## Olli.P (22. März 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder von der (Groß-)Baustelle*

Hallo Dagmar,




> und zweitens möchte ich nicht unbedingt mit dem Rasenmäher in 1,6 m tiefes Wasser fallen (bin bei so etwas sehr vorsichtig)




Musst du die Platten, die da liegen mähen............ 




> da man da im Schatten keine Pflanzen setzen kann



Also mein __ Rohrkolben und die anderen Pflanzen im 1000L Pflanzenteich wachsen da sehr gut im Schatten wo sie doch  erst Abends ab ca. 19.00Uhr für 'ne Stunde Sonne bekommen....... 


Soo viel von mir zum Thema Wasserverschwendung 


[OT]Vllt. sollte sich jeder mal überlegen, wie viel Wasser er anderweitig im täglichen Leben verschwendet.......[/OT]


----------



## flying dog (22. März 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder von der (Groß-)Baustelle*

@ Helmut,
das Befestigen von Vlies und Folie übernimmt ein Bekannter, der Gartenbau-Ingenieur ist, da kann ich Dir noch nichts zu sagen.
Das mit der Perspektive täuscht wohl sehr. Die erste Stufe hat 35 cm, teilweise wird Sie durch Steine niedriger werden. Substrat fülle ich keines ein, sondern setze die Pflanzen in Körbe, Pflanztaschen und Pflanzvlies.

Das mit der Brückenbreite werde ich noch einmal überdenken und gegebenenfalls ändern.
Die Tiefzone ausweiten glaube ich nicht, hab gerade meinen Mann gefragt (der übrigens den kompletten Teich allein mit Hacke und Spaten gegraben hat) an dieser Stelle kommt man nicht mehr viel tiefer, da liegt fast nur Bauschutt (daher auch der Sand darauf).

So jetzt ruft noch die Pflicht
bis morgen dann


----------



## Christine (22. März 2010)

*AW: Flying-Dogs Teichbaustelle*

Hi Dagmar,

damit die Leser den Anfang der Geschichte auch finden, habe ich die beiden Threads mal zusammengelegt und umbenannt.


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2010)

*AW: flying dog's Teich(groß)baustelle*

Servus Dagmar

Das mit der Brücke war nur mein subjektives empfinden ... wenns Euch gefällt, würde ich es so lassen wie geplant .

Das täuscht aber gewaltig ... 

Niederer als 35cm, also eher 40cm  oder verstehe ich das falsch herum :beten

Die Überlegung kein Substrat zu wählen verstehe ich nicht ganz  sind die Pflanzkörbe/Vließ oder Taschen den so schön , wie schützt Ihr die Folie vor UV-Strahlen (macht die Folie brüchig mit der Zeit).
Also ich würde das unter Substrat verstecken, hat den Vorteil

keine Folie zu sehen, bester UV-Schutz
keine Töpfe zu sehen
bildet Substrat eine hervorragende Ansiedlungsfläche für "Gute" Bakterien
haben Fische was zu gründeln, kommt dadurch ihren natürlichen Bedürfnissen entgegen
gibt den Pflanzenwurzeln sehr gute Bedingungen und den Pflanzen guten halt gegen "Umfallen"
Wie du siehst hat Substrat nur Vorteile , zumindest mir fallen jetzt keine negativen Eigenschaften ein, ausser das es ein bisserl mehr Arbeit und €€€ kostet.


----------

